# Kindle Competitor?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got this from a reporter friend. Don't believe it's been posted before, if so, just delete, Mod Squad!

http://www.plasticlogic.com/product.html

Betsy


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Personally it looks more like a business function reader to me.  Besides it does not appear to have the personalities of the kindles.


----------



## Casplit (Dec 1, 2008)

Would you really want to tell you're friends you're playing with your new "Plastic Logic reader"? Makes me think it was made by Fisher-Price. Kindle is definitely a much cooler name.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

okay the link isn't working for me, but I think I know what you are talking about. The ereader that is the same size as a standard 8x11 piece of paper with touch capability. heard about a couple of months ago. Looks sleek and all, but is it user-friendly like the kindle. (user friendly- easy to use and maintain)


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Tarma said:


> Lousy name, but I think this could be the answer to the textbook issue. Kindle for fun, Logic for learning.


I agree; looks like Plastic Logic is targeting the business/educational market. If amazon also comes out with a student Kindle soon, it'll be interesting to see how they compare.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't wait for the student verison of the K!!!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate when people review things they have never used.  But here I go...

Yea, I don't think the name was the best marketing move.

It's not going to be the fit in my purse and take everywhere kind of device.  I don't think I would be taking it everywhere.  I do like the different formats that it can use.  That's what I use my laptop for.  It does seem like kind of a cool hybrid between a laptop and a Kindle.  I could see the size being more user friendly as a textbook replacement.  It will be interesting.

One thing I think is really funny:  "gesture-based user interface"  I envision me giving it the finger


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

It might be thinner, but yikes it looks very big.  Not for me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I would hate to travel with something that size. Reading it on the plane wouldn't be very comfortable. I'll keep my Kindle.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I so want one of those for work!!!


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Look at the front page of that site, it looks like its got some kind of e ink paper that ya can actually bend.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks good for newspaper, work, and student. I read books. I prefer the kindle
Sylvia


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

sylvia said:


> It looks good for newspaper, work, and student. I read books. I prefer the kindle
> Sylvia


Yup, Kindle for home, Plastic Logic for work. 

They actually have a demo where they show the Plastic Logic getting hit by a shoe.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks kind of cool to me. But the book selection will be limited, even more then Sony's.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Never. Waaaaaaay too large.  Kindle-fan through and through.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope it's great and is a big success.

Maybe Amazon will add folders to the Kindle to compete.  

Mike


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Interesting....thanks for posting, Betsy. This is too large to travel with or read in bed with, but looks like it would be great for an office or school. Maybe this is what all computers will wind up being like eventually?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

> One thing I think is really funny: "gesture-based user interface" I envision me giving it the finger


I thought the same thing!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Looks kind of cool to me. But the book selection will be limited, even more then Sony's.


I suspect it's targeted more toward people who want to read PDFs on the go than those who want to buy books.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Well the key thing is e-ink.  It looks like it is a technology that is here to stay.  I think if I was into stocks, that would be a good place to invest.

I'm going to have to look into that.  

I like the idea of the Amazon Kindle having competitors.  In the end we all win as good ideas are 'borrowed' and bad ones tossed out.  It should also help keep prices down some and maybe open up a wider selection of e-books.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

I hope it does open up a wider selections of books Vampyre. I saw this advertised on youtube? It seems nice, but it does seem as if it is made more for a business model then the avid reader. I still like the idea of kindle better. It may be that I've just had my heart set on it for so long or the accessories waiting for Kin to arrive, I'm happy with my choice.

LSbookend


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

After watching a couple of the youtube videos, it seems the major selling points will be supported formats including .pdf and the ability to easily annotate those docs. It does seemed to be targeted for business. I can see that it would be a nice way to save paper. Imagine a work related meeting where everyone has one of these at their seat preloaded with documents to discuss. It would even save on the scratch paper with its annotate function. 

I am part of "Congress" for my job. We get a packet of documents about 2 weeks before the meeting (usually about 1/2 ream of paper), then during the meeting we get those same documents in a binder. Multiply that by the about 75 members, and you see how much paper is needed and usually ends up having to be shredded.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

If everyone in a meeting had one of these devices, they would payfor themselves 10 times over easily in just the first year and save all that paper at the sametime.

Businesses using this tech should get tax credits for being more green.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Here are some videos describing it.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> Well the key thing is e-ink. It looks like it is a technology that is here to stay. I think if I was into stocks, that would be a good place to invest.


Unfortunately Eink corporation is a privately held company and not currently listed on any exchange.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

I was afraid of that.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I would LOVE one of these for work and if I was a student, imagine the possibilities, but will stick w/ my Kindle for fun.  this thing is the blackberry and the kindle is the iPhone


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

The K for school is a tool! Then this being the same size as a standard sheet of paper...I wonder if they considered a cover that would cover it. I can see the cover of the Plastic Logic looking a lot like a binder rather than a book.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

I am looking forward to learning more about this device.  I think it would be ideal for the scientific/research community in addition to the business community which they are targeting right now.  I have hundreds of journal articles in pdf on my computer and that I have printed out in stacks all around my office.  There is no great way to organize these stacks and I am really bad at organization being like the typical absent-minded professor.  I'm much better organizing my 'virtual' desktop than my real desktop.  I've tried to send a couple of these pdfs to my kindle (it worked), but the results are less than satisfactory.  Since there are a lot of figures, graphs and tables, you seem to need a larger screen (color would be ideal) to view these adequately. Also without an adequate way to organize the pdfs it's hopeless.  I have great hopes for the very near future however and I foresee a time when this will not be a problem.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Seeing how textbooks are more readily available in the pdf format...this would be something i'd use for school....depending K2 student edition


----------



## Aki (Jan 28, 2009)

It is set for release in 2010; I don't think it is a kindle competitor yet. xD. But I do like the bigger screen. But it seems more for document editing and or writing and not for books.


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

It's not a kindle, but some if the features are pretty cool... tabs and folders... yes please


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

there seems to be more and more readers laterly.  The competition is going to be stiff, so hopefully the prices will drop some.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

(crosses fingers)


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Kathy said:


> I would hate to travel with something that size. Reading it on the plane wouldn't be very comfortable. I'll keep my Kindle.


Agree


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Did you notice in the "Before & After" picture that Mrs. Bumble (we'll call her that, because she is obviously supposed to be the person we don't want to be) is stuck with a huge stack of books and papers to slog through while the PlasticLogic Reader girl is in heaven with her one device? But... what else does Mrs. Bumble have? Why it's a Kindle 1 sitting unused on top of her tremendous pile of untidy books. Seems like someone at PlasticLogic is taking shots at the Kindle.










If you go to the site you can get an unreasonably ginormous version of the photo by clicking on the high-res and you can see it better.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I never noticed that before; it's too funny!  It sure does look like a Kindle in the amazon cover, doesn't it?  I guess it wouldn't be a very good advertisement to show the woman reading her big PL device next to someone reading the smaller, lighter Kindle.  Or maybe they're trying to point out the better PDF support for PL.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, I think they're trying to say "Look, she has a Kindle and -still- has to carry all this mess!  Get one of ours and your life will be perfectly free of paper." which of course isn't true at all.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

how does the size compair to the KDX?
sylvia


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I actually considered Plastic Logic when I was looking for an eReader. I looked at all my possible options, such as the Sonys, but always came back to Kindle. I'm glad I did though. Prices on books are always a lot cheaper than the Sony library.


----------

